# Connecting Laptop to TV?



## AshleyMeg (May 30, 2006)

Hi,

I am trying to hook up my laptop to my TV. All I want to do is see what is on my laptop screen on my TV screen (for a powerpoint). I think that there is just a cable that I need to get. Could someone please tell me what this cable is and if there is anything else I need to do? Thanks a lot.

Ashley


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of laptop do you have?

Most laptops have either S-Video, or VGA out, or (only on very new laptops) DVI out. Depending on which one of these you have, determines what kind of cable you'll need to buy. Let us know if you have any other questions. If you tell us what make/model of laptop you have, we can look up the specs for you and let you know.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It really depends on what outputs your laptop supports, but regardless, it'll more than likely be one of three outputs, or possibly two of the following:

-VGA (the standard for CRT monitors)
-DVI (usually used with LCDs or some larger HDTVs)
-S-Video, an older standard used almost exclusively with TVs as opposed to monitors. Yields a lower resolution than the mentioned interfaces.

What make and model are your laptop and TV?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

whoops, sorry Ralck, I didn't see that you had it covered.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Don't worry about it. It's good that so many on this site help out.

One other thing, I forgot to mention this: tell us what your TV is. As Fox started to say, some TV's themselves have one of the 2 inputs. If it's a really old TV, it may only have Coaxal or RCA input. If it's a recently bought tube television then there will probably be S-Video input. However, if it's a newer TV that is LCD or high-def, then it will have either VGA or DVI input.
If your unsure about your TV, then find the inputs and post a picture of them and we will be able to further help you.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Some newer SD TVs also have component RGB inputs. If so you can easily connect the VGA to that with an adapter. If the TV only has a coaxial input, you can get an RF modulator to connect the S-video input to it. Most modern day laptops have an S-video/TV out, so if it does, that will simplify things.

S-video looks like this:









VGA looks like this:


----------



## AshleyMeg (May 30, 2006)

Thank you so much for all of your responses.

My computer is a Mayhem and was given to me by my grandfather who had it specially made by a company called ABS. It does not have the S-video, but it does have the VGA and some other port with 2 row of tiny holes--I have no idea what it is. I have a whole binder filled with information about the computer so if you need more info about it let me know and hopefully I'll be able to find it in there.

The TV is a Magnavox, not flat screen or HD or anything, just a regular Magnavox that we purchased a few years ago.

Thanks again for all your help!

Ashley


----------



## AshleyMeg (May 30, 2006)

The TV has a coaxal input and a RCA input


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

One of these. Then plug the composite video part into the TV and the VGA into the computer.

http://www.computercasesandcables.com/ccc/CV-25120?mv_pc

Set the resolution to 640 x 480
Set the refresh rate to 60 Hz
Set the color quality to 32-bit


----------



## AshleyMeg (May 30, 2006)

Will I need a converter to plug the RCA into the TV?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just plug the adapter in the link I provided into the RCA input on the TV.


----------



## AshleyMeg (May 30, 2006)

The RCA in the TV is female and so is the adapter.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You just need a RCA cable to run from the adapter to the tv.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Male to male RCA (composite) video cable. Your local radioshack or other electronics store will have one of these.


----------



## AshleyMeg (May 30, 2006)

Ok I am up and running on my TV screen. I was able to do it via a S-video cable. Apparently I have a Super S-video on my computer which is why I didn't recognize the S-video picture that TheMatt posted.

What I see when I am hooked up to the TV is only the background of my desktop, no icons or taskbar or anything. When I move my mouse off the right side of the screen of my computer it goes off the left side of my TV as if they are sitting side by side. I am able to drag windows from left to right (from the computer to the TV). Is there any way I can see exactly what is on my computer screen on my TV screen? I am trying to use the Slideshow Screensaver to display pictures onto the TV. When I set the screensaver with the current settings, it will randomly display the pictures both on the computer and TV screens. I want all pictures on the TV.

Any ideas from your wonderul brains?

Thanks,

Ashley


----------



## AshleyMeg (May 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Most laptops have a function button that cycles through the desplay output options: laptop only>laptop + external>external only. It usually is combined with one of the F keys and will have a graphic of a TV (though to be honest most look nothing like a TV). Find this key and the "function" key and try it.

As far as the location of the image on the TV, with the above key set to show on both, adjust the screen resolution until it looks best. Do this by right clicking on the desktop and going to Properties>Settings>Screen Resolution.


----------

